
Founder of failed Fyre Festival faces federal fraud charges - CPLX
http://www.cnn.com/2017/07/01/us/fyre-festival-founder-charged/index.html
======
CPLX
Actual indictment is here: [https://www.justice.gov/usao-sdny/press-
release/file/977606/...](https://www.justice.gov/usao-sdny/press-
release/file/977606/download)

The main thrust of the problem seems to focus on faked financial statements,
as well as forging his online brokerage statements in an attempt to use his
(fictional) stock holdings as collateral with the investor.

